# camera system suggestions



## newbie808 (May 11, 2012)

Aloha Camera People,
I have around $10,000 to spend on camera equipment. I want to shoot stills and video. I currently use a Canon GL1 and a Canon REBEL XT w/ 18-55 3.5-5.6 zoom and a 55-200 4.5-5.6 zoom. I don't own a personal camera and plan on buying a 5Dlll and the 15-35 L 2.8 zoom and the 28-300 L zoom(I can wait for an update on this lens).
I plan to use it on traveling, conventions, camping, Any other suggestions. 
I also want to buy:
a video tripod, fluid head, monopod, 
a viewfinder, 
camera bag, 
lens filters, 
card reader, 
camera rig, 
and a camera mounted mic. 
Mahalo,
Newbie808

p.s. I already purchased sandisk cards and a cinch camera strap $400


----------



## Axilrod (May 12, 2012)

newbie808 said:


> Aloha Camera People,
> I have around $10,000 to spend on camera equipment. I want to shoot stills and video. I currently use a Canon GL1 and a Canon REBEL XT w/ 18-55 3.5-5.6 zoom and a 55-200 4.5-5.6 zoom. I don't own a personal camera and plan on buying a 5Dlll and the 15-35 L 2.8 zoom and the 28-300 L zoom(I can wait for an update on this lens).
> I plan to use it on traveling, conventions, camping, Any other suggestions.
> I also want to buy:
> ...



I think people are going to need a bit more information to make accurate suggestions for you. There are lots of options on all of these items and they vary in price tremendously. First off, I don't know about getting the 28-300, that's a pretty old lens and generally the more range a lens covers the worse the IQ. Plus if you are shooting video that is a very big lens, it may feel somewhat cumbersome once attached to a rig. The 16-35mm f/2.8 is a great lens, but you would probably be better off getting a 24-70 or 24-105 instead of the 28-300. 

Video tripod,fluid head - Manfrotto 504HD kit
Monopod - Manfrotto makes some excellent video monopods
Viewfinder - Zacuto EVF or Z-Finder
Camera bag - too many options to pick one, go to the store and check them out yourself after you get your gear
lens filters - Variable ND filter (Tiffen or Singh-Ray) and maybe a polarizer filter
Card Reader - If you can find a used Lexar Firewire card reader, go for it. If not there is a company called Delock that still makes firewire CF readers for $50, but you can't daisy chain them.
Rig - Redrock Field Cinema Deluxe Bunlde or Zacuto Scorpion (these are $3k+ rigs once outfitted, but there are cheaper options).
Mic - Mitra 3d Mic Pro (awesome mic, but if $1k is too much for you then go for a Rode NGT2 and a Zoom H4N as your external recorder).


----------



## Vossie (May 17, 2012)

If you're mainly gonna use it while traveling (incl. camping and conventions), how important is weight and size to you?

If weight is important to you, you way want to opt for a APS-C body (such as the 60D); if weight and size are no issue, you could opt for a full frame solution, in which case the 5D mk3 is a good option.


----------



## RLPhoto (May 17, 2012)

I Would Check Out TheCinecity.com. I Bought a basic Shoulder kit w/ follow focus, matte box, and handles for around 700$. Its Great Quality and recommend them for people on a budget.


----------



## msdarkroom (May 17, 2012)

I really like the Think Tank bags: http://amzn.to/J3I0v0


----------

